# Smoking Today



## kevind1680 (Oct 2, 2008)

Today I lit up an AVO LE 05 - it was awesome!!!:lep


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Looks good. Never had any AVO cigars.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have any words to say about the cigar?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks good


----------

